# Flea's? Tick's?



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

So i'm looking at Frontline, and they tell me that once you pass the puppy stage you need to treat every month for fleas and ticks or every 3 months for just fleas.

How do I know if he will get ticks or not? Are fleas and ticks only transmitted by contact with other dogs?


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Our vet recommended a product for Rafferty called 'suresto' which comes in the form of a narrow plastic collar which is adjustable.It is supposed to last 6 months and prevents both fleas and ticks. It is also waterproof. 
He doesn't seem to have any ill effects from wearing it (of course, you need to check periodically that it isn't too tight, just like any other collar) and I haven't noticed any fleas. He's had it since 5th March. It's more expensive initially but, hopefully, we can forget about repeat treatments until the end of the summer.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

fleas and ticks can be pretty much anywhere. They are more prominent in the warmer months. All my cats are indoor cats, but they get fleas carried in from the great outdoors (that is, walking from my car to the house!) by me and/or my son.
One of my poor cats has allergic reactions to fleas so I have to be careful to keep her treated especially.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Our vet changes the treatment brands every few months. They reckon fleas and ticks become immune to treatments and like to alternate with different brands. We have all of our animals on treatment plans with the vet and they advise, depending on the treatment some are 1 month, some are 3. Most recent treatment was effipro for both dog and cat!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/pumpkin-seeds-natural-worms-dogs/

http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/garlic-for-dogs.html

http://www.wormcount.com/

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/benefits-diatomaceous-earth/


I haven't used any products for a couple of years. I feed garlic which maybe responsible for them never having fleas. I have recently used worm count Wilf was clear of all worms Mable had the lowest count of Toxicaria. I've given pumpkin seeds but they made Wilf loose and I'm now using DE will do another worm count in a few months and hopefully we"ll be totally clear x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/pumpkin-seeds-natural-worms-dogs/
> 
> http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/garlic-for-dogs.html
> 
> ...


I've got some DE Karen, how much do you use and how often? I want to stop using Advocate as I think once a month is way too much.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> I've got some DE Karen, how much do you use and how often? I want to stop using Advocate as I think once a month is way too much.


That's part of my query really. I don't know if Advocate is the same, but Frontline say for fleas you only need to treat every 3 months, but for ticks its monthly. If he is unlikely to get ticks then maybe I'll do it 3 monthly.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Tecstar said:


> That's part of my query really. I don't know if Advocate is the same, but Frontline say for fleas you only need to treat every 3 months, but for ticks its monthly. If he is unlikely to get ticks then maybe I'll do it 3 monthly.


The treatments do vary so check the labels and instructions. Advocate covers fleas and worms (except tapeworm but does include lung worm) and is supposed to be given monthly but I think it's too much chemical personally and with two dogs is proving expensive. I always manually check then over for ticks but have never found one to date...I have a tick twister tool in case I do. 

I've never used Frontline so I can't really advise on that I'm afraid but I'm looking to change how I treat my two and go down a more natural path for fleas and worms if I can. I know a lot of people who have and it's working for them .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think they say to give for a month to get rid of worms but I'm going to give constantly to prevent them and it has loads of other health benefits and being totally natural you can.It regulates the bowel and cleans the colon,improves urinary tract function, aids joints and eases arthritic pain replenishes cells, strengthens teeth, gums, hair, reduces blood pressure and cholesterol. Attracts and absorbs bacteria, fungi and pesticides etc.
Anyway Clare lol..... 1teaspoon daily for upto 10kg and 2teaspoons daily for upto 20kg.
I'm considering taking it myself it is for human consumption.x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I think they say to give for a month to get rid of worms but I'm going to give constantly to prevent them and it has loads of other health benefits and being totally natural you can.It regulates the bowel and cleans the colon,improves urinary tract function, aids joints and eases arthritic pain replenishes cells, strengthens teeth, gums, hair, reduces blood pressure and cholesterol. Attracts and absorbs bacteria, fungi and pesticides etc.
> Anyway Clare lol..... 1teaspoon daily for upto 10kg and 2teaspoons daily for upto 20kg.
> I'm considering taking it myself it is for human consumption.x


Thanks Karen. Yes I've read about humans taking it too (as long as it's food grade of course!). I might give it a go myself too. If it's good enough for my dogs then it's good enough for me! Not sure what I fancy sprinkling some brown dust on though?? On my toast ?  :laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yum yum I'm turning into a new age hippy in my old age  they suggest in fruit juice you maybe left with grit in your teeth though, and suggest a tablespoon daily, thank goodness it doesn't workout the same as the dogs, a tsp per kg otherwise mine would run out very quickly


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Good to read that other people do not flea treat their dogs, I do worm Binks with milbemax every 3 months, but I have never used flea treatment on her, however the warmer weather may change that!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Our vet said he preferred not to treat continuously for fleas so we just keep a close eye on her and so far so good. We do worm her though. I am always a bit worried she will get fleas though... Yuck!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

I had to use Advocate as Monty had ear mites which this kills, I was just wondering whether to use it again or not. I had read an article in the Petplan magazine about Fox Fleas at this time of year being bad.

I think it might depend on where you walk your dogs too. Monty is out with his dog walker on a regular basis to all sorts of woods and parks and I am sure he might pick up something soon.

I also use Milbemax (sorry about spelling) for worming and he is now on 3 monthly doses since he turned 6 months.

I too dont want to use too many harsh chemicals for fleas so would be interested in the more natural routes too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There's also Billy no Mates and apparently good old Apple Cider Vinegar can deter fleas due to its pH. 

http://www.myitchydog.co.uk/billy-n...ck-and-mite-treatment-repellent-for-dogs.html


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I have found that feeding garlic to out girls has prevented them from getting ticks and flees. Only even found 2 ticks in the 7 years of having my girls and I walk in an aria with a high dear population. 

Earlier on in the month out cats had flees but we found nothing on the dogs at all, we treated the cants and the flees have gone but never needed to treat the dogs. So garlic in the diet works a treat for us. 


Flees are more from contact with other dogs or cats. Tick are attracted to body heat, and are more Lilly in long grass, woodland or near sheep. Long coated dogs can have ticks for longer without you resizing so its a good idea to have a check over your dog after a walk.m

But remember tick start of the size of a flee its only once they have been feeding that they swell up to the size of an m&m or a smarty. Learning how to remove them yourselves saves you a £30 vet bill every time you dog gets a tick, I have a variety of tick removal tools and even one that is kept on my keys.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has to be fully covered for everything for day care!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oooh that's a good idea a tick remover key ring! Where did you get that? I treat jasper every 3 months for fleas and the vet said it would protect against ticks too. I asked about advocate and they said I could have it if I want but lung worm is only a concern if your taking your dog abroad as they have never known any cases of it in the uk. I asked as jasper was coming in from the garden with slugs constantly. Has anyone else heard different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The one i have on my keys is caled the tickkey i got it on either ebay or amazon its from tue usa and i think it works better than the tick twister which has always been my choice before i got the tickkey 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4ljhMeIoIg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Oooh that's a good idea a tick remover key ring! Where did you get that? I treat jasper every 3 months for fleas and the vet said it would protect against ticks too. I asked about advocate and they said I could have it if I want but lung worm is only a concern if your taking your dog abroad as they have never known any cases of it in the uk. I asked as jasper was coming in from the garden with slugs constantly. Has anyone else heard different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So glad it's not just my pesky pooch that loves slugs and snails. he goes mad for them! He loves to bring the snails in and throw them around and play with them first before he starts to crunch the shells!!! Urgh!

Two different vets have told me two different things. The one vet said that there were no cases around so if the slugs and snails don't carry the lungworm in our area then we don't need to treat. He said it's very rare and that if there started to be cases in our area we would hear it in the press as the vets would spread the word.

The other vet wanted us to treat with advocate just in case as he munches them so much. We hoped he would grow out of it over the winter when the snails disappeared, but noooooo.....as soon as they've come back he's playing with them again!

I don't want to keep putting chemicals as strong as advocate on Samson every month especially when there are no known cases around us. Tough decision though. And its so expensive!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Could you use a high value treat if he leaves them. Wormcount test for lungworms and heart worm it would be interesting to see if contacted if they would say if they are getting any positive results .... Maybe counter productive for them to admit that they aren't seeing any but would certainly be interesting xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

kendal said:


> The one i have on my keys is caled the tickkey i got it on either ebay or amazon its from tue usa and i think it works better than the tick twister which has always been my choice before i got the tickkey
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4ljhMeIoIg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Cool gotta get my self one of those! It looks loads easier!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

